# Lactating Mare Nutrition/Feeding Help Needed!



## StardustandBreezysMom (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi All -

Our first little rescued miniature mare just gave birth to a beautiful filly two days ago. She is currently getting all she wants for hay and a small amount for grain. How much grain should she be getting now that the baby is born and is nursing? She is approximately 35" tall. This is our first mini horse birth so we certainly want to be careful and make sure she has the right nutrition. We are using a Tractor Supply Miniature Horse and Pony Grain. What kind and how much you would all recommend would be most helpful! Thank you!


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Aug 1, 2016)

We use the same brand. Look at the back of bag and by her weight and under lactating mares. We've tried other mare and foal feeds, but have had the most success with the Mini Horse and Pony feed. When baby starts eating the grain, the bag tells you to add per babies age.


----------



## Debby - LB (Aug 1, 2016)

As stated go by whats' on the bag. You will also go by the mares body condition, some mares get really pulled down when lactating and it takes more than the recommended daily feed requirements that are on a bag. If you mare is one that needs more..I also used soaked unsweetened beet pulp.


----------



## Mona (Aug 1, 2016)

Yes, it is more important to go by the mare's overall condition. Some don't even need grain.


----------



## chandab (Aug 1, 2016)

My girls in that 35" range are around 325-350# and not fat, my 38" mare push 400# and not fat (pony build on the heavier girls). Just to give you an idea of size. Mine are fairly easy keepers when open and dry; but lactating, they can really put it away, my two 38" mares that are around 390# get 1# 14% grain daily plus they all share some soaked hay pellets (doesn't amount to a lot each) and mixed hay plus they graze all morning.


----------



## StardustandBreezysMom (Aug 2, 2016)

Thank you all! The farm where she is staying and was foaled said the vet told her to slowly increase her feed to 4 lbs! That seems like an awful lot to me. What do you all think? She is getting all the hay she wants as well. I will check the back of the bag and also check her current weight. Thanks for your help!


----------



## StardustandBreezysMom (Aug 2, 2016)

Hmmm...According to the bag if she is around 300lbs she should get 4.4 lbs per day with 4.8 lbs of hay... https://www.purinamills.com/purinamills/media/PDF/Horses/Products/Mini-Horse.pdf?ext=.pdf That just seems like a lot of grain to me but I guess we have to go with the bag?


----------



## Debby - LB (Aug 2, 2016)

Also want to say you do not all the sudden pour the grain to her. If the recommended amount and/or her visual need calls for a large increase then you need to give it to her gradually....slowly work up to seeing a improvement in her.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Aug 2, 2016)

Also if you are feeding more hay than the bag recommends, than don't increase the grain. Unless it looks like she is losing weight.


----------



## chandab (Aug 2, 2016)

StardustandBreezysMom said:


> Hmmm...According to the bag if she is around 300lbs she should get 4.4 lbs per day with 4.8 lbs of hay... https://www.purinamills.com/purinamills/media/PDF/Horses/Products/Mini-Horse.pdf?ext=.pdf That just seems like a lot of grain to me but I guess we have to go with the bag?


There is usually a minimum on the bag, somewhere (I think it's .3#/100# maintenance), You don't have to feed the full amount they say, it can be too much for many. If you don't like how she looks currently, slowly increase her feed up to an additional pound over what she is getting now, then leave her there for a week and evaluate her condition, if she's doing good on that amount leave her there, if she's not increase again the same way.


----------



## Miniv (Aug 19, 2016)

We feed grain by cups and hay by pounds......go figure....

4 lbs of hay each spread between two meals is the standard maintenance amount for most of our minis not on pasture.

Our lactating mares or mares in their last trimester get between 2 up to SIX cups of grain twice a day each, depending on their individual needs.

It really is a personal judgement call.


----------

